# Dark Disciples May 2011



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

* Dark Disciples May '11 *







Sorry for the delay in giving out the Dark Disciples status and Awards for May, Jez has been really busy and I have been distracted by the new sport of hitting squigs with a hammer.

Without further ado..

The May Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*

*Azkaellon*33 
*Angelus Censura* 24 
midnightkid333 21 
*Doelago* 21 
Karak The Unfaithful 20 
Emperorguard500 19 
Iron_Freak220 19 
*Hammer49* 18 
*aboytervigon* 18 
*Cypher871* 15 
Dicrel Seijin 15 
*Bane_of_Kings* 15 

*Posters*

*Hammer49* 507
*Serpion5* 505	

Thanks to all those that have made such an effort to retain their Disciples rank. You guys are one of the things that makes Heresy the great site it is. 

It is brilliant to see a good number of first time Disciples join the ranks this time round, well done and we hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!





> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> ...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Woooooooooo.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations all Dark Disciples with Your hard earned awards.:victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations to everybody else who won one .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

21 threads? :shok: I have counted 7... 

But seriously, I still have not gotten to meet Khorne. I need a good excuse for this shit.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good effort lads! living the dream!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who one the award, you've done a great job.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well done everyone.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

my first award! :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats all, enjoy your reward


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, grats all who got their just rewards this month for being forum trolls!  j/k


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh boy i get two medals


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> But seriously, I still have not gotten to meet Khorne. I need a good excuse for this shit.


how about this: Khorne doesn't actually exist. Go push around some more plastic army men and make pew pew sounds.

CP


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> how about this: Khorne doesn't actually exist. Go push around some more plastic army men and make pew pew sounds.
> 
> CP


dont ruin his hopes there CP, let the kiddies have their imaginary dreams! lmao


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> how about this: Khorne doesn't actually exist. Go push around some more plastic army men and make pew pew sounds.
> 
> CP


No you go push around army men till you prove your army exists im assuming YOUR Khorne!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, new shiny....

I like how it color co-ordinates with my army color scheme. :biggrin:

Well, off to find more mini manufacturers and odd/weird stuff.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Two in a row! :chuffed: And don`t worry Vash, I know how addictive whack-a-squig can be. 

Congrats all. :so_happy: 

@Ploss: If Khorne doeasn`t exist, who`s the big red guy living across the street from me with the skull mountain in his backyard? :shok:


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations guys :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

@serpion 5 Santa Claus
and wooo 5 times in a row.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

500 posts is pretty tough going, even as much as I spam it's tough. It seems spamming threads is a lot easier heh, even if it is just the same thread that someone else started last month asking an identical question.

Maybe next month hmm


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> @Ploss: If Khorne doeasn`t exist, who`s the big red guy living across the street from me with the skull mountain in his backyard? :shok:


he's a rapist. call the police.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> he's a rapist. call the police.
> 
> CP


I thought that was BOC after a case of beer????


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess i better get posting if I'm going to keep my shiny award and the green letters, i did it all for the green letters and the Dark Disciple underneath you know...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

midnightkid333 said:


> my first award! :victory:


with how few posts you have you make too many threads


----------

